# Just Joined...Must Read Folks.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Robert.


----------



## COWBOYS FAN 008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Gunny,
I just joined AT myself. Im really glad to hear that your were able to bounce back after such an injury, and still able to shoot a bow! I have always been an instinct shooter until just recently. I learned shoot a recurve my dad had, and would some day like to get back into it. My job has me traveling quite a bit (Im actually in Kuwait right now) but have every intention of getting a long bow someday. Its crazy how technical bows have gotten. I'll keep you in mind when Im in the market.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Mercy that thread start is more words than I have written in two years. But what are you really thinking? Just funning you a little. Welcome on.


----------

